# Schattenkrieger



## Neolus (2. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute,

habe grade durch den neuen Newsletter vom Schattenkrieger erfahren und ich muss sagen ich bin restlos begeistert!!

Bis eben dachte ich das ich auf der Seite der Zerstörung kämpfen werde aber nun...

Das ist die Klasse die ich mir gewünscht hab! Kein lästiges pet, im laufen schiessen (kiten), schön viel schaden machen und immer in bewegung.

Einfach nur toll.

Was haltet ihr von der Klasse?


----------



## -Hannibal- (2. Februar 2008)

also wenn ich ordnung spielen würde denk ich wäre es auch der schattenkrieger     aber   ich hab ich wow ma ne weile nen hunter gespielt  war aber nich so richtig des meine   (bitte kein rumgewhine wegen wow  hab einfach noch nix anderes angetestet...)
ich werd wohl beim chosen bleiben


----------



## Blackrat69 (2. Februar 2008)

Die Klasse höhrt sich auf jedenfall schon sehr gut an. Endlich mal eine richtige Archer Klasse (ich zähle den hunter in wow nicht dazu). Soll auch im Nahkampf gut austeilen können, also sehr variabel sein.

Mal schauen was daraus gemacht wird.

Hier noch ein Link wo genauer auf den shadow warrior eingegangen wird

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UADQkMedA9E


----------



## PJK (5. Februar 2008)

Hiho
ich muss auch sagen, dass mir diese Klasse am besten von den Hochelfen gefällt. Die Spielweise liegt mir auch am nähsten. Aber da wohl die meisten Hochelfenspieler den spielen werde..bleibe ich beim Imperium..aber irgendwann spielen werde ich den 100%ig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildshadow (5. Februar 2008)

kann nur zustimmen....wenn ich nicht schon ne gilde hätte dann würd ich glatt der ordnung joinen
ich find die auswahl der distanz-dd's bei der ordnung einfch super:schattenkrieger, feuer mage und machinist
und als ich die news über den schattenkrieger gelesen hab war ich restlos begeister(das war vor dem newsletter. Gleich am selben tag wo es bekannt wurde, dass es den überhaupt geben wird) 
Feuer (vor allem Normales feuer-->nicht so wie der magus) find ich cool (bin ein kleiner pyromant xD ne...aber bissi faszinierend ist es schon)
machinist ist auch cool mit seinen granaten und kanonen und spielzeugen(vor allem die kanonen die du dann auf den boden stellst und die dann von selbst rumballern)

Was die Zerstörung betrifft magus interessiert mich nicht(man sollte den eher regenbogen mage nennen, so wie die attacken bei dem heißen und wegen seinem board), bei der zauberin war ich entsetzt, dass die letzte der normalgroßen klassen auch ein caster sein wird und keine klasse mit fernkampfwaffe. Und der squiktreiber den mag ich nicht....würde nie nen schirchen goblin spieln


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

Schade find ich das doe klasse so wenig spielen wollen.Und viel info gibts dazu auch nicht,scheint aber eine sehr interessante klasse zusein.

Aber man muss dazu sagen es muss erstmal erscheinen um dann zusehen was wem richtig gefällt und ich denke an einigen muss bestimmt noch lange nach realease was gemacht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so far War is coming^^


----------



## Hargorin (23. März 2008)

Wahrscheinlich weil sie dann ja alle die Hochelfen spielen müssten über die sie sich sonst lustig machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber mir soll es recht sein, dann laufen nicht soviele von meiner Sorte rum! Denn genau das hat mich schon vom Sigmarpriester abgebracht, dass den soviele zocken wollen! Und Gefahr laufen, dass ich dann keine Gruppe oder so finde kann ich mir auch sparen! Deswegen soll der Schattenläufer ruhig so wenig gefragt bleiben, dann bleiben wir, die einen spielen, wenigstens der elitäre Kreis der sie ja auch im Tabletop sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne, Hargorin


----------



## froost @ka ... (23. März 2008)

Hargorin schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil sie dann ja alle die Hochelfen spielen müssten über die sie sich sonst lustig machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sehr schön gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 najo will ordnung spielen weil sie ja alle zerstörung spielen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sigmarprisi,oder hexenjäger hab ich mir auch überlegt aber dann mich mal intesiv umgeschaut und da sah ich den schattenwarri und zack da wusste ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (24. März 2008)

Nach dem Interview hier bei mmorpg.com scheint das eine der Abwechslungsreichsten Klassen zu sein.

Nicht der/die Beste und Stärkste in jedem Bereich, also Langstrecken-Fernkampf, Mittelstrecken-Fernkampf und Nahkampf, aber dafür in jedem Bereich gleich gut. So scheint er bei jeder Reichweite gleich effektiv und kann diese und seine Taktik dem Gegner anpassen, da Selbige meistens nur in einem Bereich sehr gut sind.

Prädikat empfehlenswert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Najo ich hoffe er wird mir viel spass bereiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da die wenigen ordnung spielen werden und sich dann eher  
einen sigmarprisi oder hexenjäger denke is das ne gute wahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (24. März 2008)

Ja so eine kleine Einheit/Gruppe aus drei bis fünf Schattenkriegern die koordiniert angreifen und sich zurückziehen bis der Feind, also am meisten die Dunkelelfen, mürbe sind und dann zum von Rache erfüllten Todesstoß ausholen. 

Diese Gedanken, zusammen mit dem Wissen um den Hintergrund der Schattenkrieger und dem von Nagarythe, das wird dann mit Hilfe von etwas Rollenspiel sicher ein tolles Erlebnis.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen schicken Hochelfennamen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## froost @ka ... (24. März 2008)

Shadow warrior finishes off his opponent with a Vengeance of Nagarythe assisted Brutal Assault!^^

Kann er eigentlich 1 schwert in jeder hand tragen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hargorin (24. März 2008)

Ich glaub nicht das sie zwei Einhandwaffen nehmen können, denn das wäre zuviel des Guten! Das ist ja eher das Ressort für die Nahkämpfer die den Schaden raushauen! Zudem ist das Schwert ja nur zum Todesstoß versetzten, Hauptwaffe ist und bleibt der Bogen! Und wenn man sich mal die Karrierebeschreibung anschaut, da steht ja auch das sie EIN Elfenlangschwert tragen! ------> 

http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/game...adowWarrior.php

Und der Punkt mit dem Rollenspiel, dass drei bis fünf koordiniert sich durch die Dunkelelfen "arbeiten", da wär ich auf jeden Fall dabei!

Hargorin


----------



## Gorna (25. April 2008)

Hoffe das die Klasse nur wenige spielen denn wie gesagt wäre es schön einer der wenigen zu sein,da man dann sich so toll fühlt so besonders zu sein

Diese Klasse wird denke ich meine erste Klasse sein wenn nicht werde ich trotzdem irgendwann einen spielen


----------



## froost @ka ... (25. April 2008)

Hmm also ich bin nach wie vor von dem Schattenkrieger überzeugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fernkamof DPS ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorna (25. April 2008)

Ich hoffe aber auf jedenFall das nur wenige hochelfen gespielt werden und davon nochmal weniger schattenkrieger


----------



## froost @ka ... (25. April 2008)

Gorna schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber auf jedenFall das nur wenige hochelfen gespielt werden und davon nochmal weniger schattenkrieger


Ja die Tendenz geht ja eher auf Hexenjäger,Sigmarprisi,Hammerer. Schattenkrieger oder z.B Schwertmeister eher weniger.Naja alles spekulationen nach release behaupte ich mal 60% werden sich umentscheiden wir werden sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

W.A.R is coming


----------



## Gorna (26. April 2008)

jop nach release werden sich viele umentscheiden weil man dann nochmal richtig entscheiden kann ob die klasse zu einem passt gefällt ,den Erwartungen entsprcht etc


----------



## Khorns Dude (20. Mai 2008)

Also nachdem was ich über den shadow warroir alles höre bin ich von dem begeistert und werde war scheinlich einen spielen. Aber ich glaub das den viele spielen werden zumindest wen man sich für die hochelfen entschieden hat.


----------



## EnemyOfGod (10. Juni 2008)

Da ich mich entschlossen hab auf WAR umzusteigen (WoW suckt mitlerweile) und diese Klasse mir echt zusagt, werde ich wohl auch einen Schattenkrieger spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

Der schattenkrieger klingt schon ganz verlockend *aber* ich bleib lieber bei meinem Schwertträger^^


----------



## Rosengarten (8. Juli 2008)

Schwertmeister nicht Schwertträger.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BTT: Der Schattenkrieger hat schon einen gewissn reiz, mal sehen wie er sich spielen wird.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juli 2008)

Nach langeem überlegen was ich nach der Streichung des KotBS spielen sollte bin ich nun schlussendlich zum Shadowwarrior gekommen und werde mein Glück mit ihm versuchen ^^
aber ich warte auch erstma ab und vllt entscheide ich mich um wenn ich erstma ein bisschen gespielt hab


----------



## Shadrolan (23. Juli 2008)

mir taugt die klasse vom aussehen eigentlich auch aber so wie ich das sehe werden so ca 70% der hochelfen nen shadowwarri, 20 nen schwertmeister und 10 nen mage nehmen...da bleib ich vorerst bei meinem schwertmeister und wenn nach nem monat die ganzen kiddys weg sind die gesagt haben "kapuze? und ein "schatten" im namen? muss ich spielen!" und die ernsthafteren leute kommen...wenn die klasse jetzt noch ne "sprint" fähigkeit bekommt (ähnlich wie die eldar in 40k) wärs richtig gut


----------



## Sempai02 (23. Juli 2008)

Shadrolan schrieb:


> mir taugt die klasse vom aussehen eigentlich auch aber so wie ich das sehe werden so ca 70% der hochelfen nen shadowwarri, 20 nen schwertmeister und 10 nen mage nehmen...da bleib ich vorerst bei meinem schwertmeister und wenn nach nem monat die ganzen kiddys weg sind die gesagt haben "kapuze? und ein "schatten" im namen? muss ich spielen!" und die ernsthafteren leute kommen...wenn die klasse jetzt noch ne "sprint" fähigkeit bekommt (ähnlich wie die eldar in 40k) wärs richtig gut



Dann gehöre ich ja zu den 0%,die den Weißen Löwen spielen. Finde ich irgendwie gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Elfen mit Äxten bringens halt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, die Waffen passen einfach nicht zu euerem Aussehen, bei Dunkelelfen sieht das schon ganz anders aus.


----------



## Terrorsatan (24. Juli 2008)

Tja ich werde von anfang an einer der "ernsthaften" Leute sein ^^
Da ich das Schurkengetue bei WOW schon verabscheute werde ich auch bei WAR nicht soetwas abziehen wie z.B. "BOAH EY XYXY CRIT  ICH BIN SO IMBA"
gelaber.
Ich versuch mich mit der Klasse zurechtzufinden und wenn man die Schattenkrieger so anschaut denke ich nicht das einer von denen ernsthaft zu so einer Aussage fähig wäre   ( wenn man sie nach den Vorgaben richtig spielt )
und wie schon gesagt... ich warte erstmal ab wie er sich spielt und entscheide mich dann vllt nach einem Monat oder so um...
Auf jedenfall werde ich aber meinem KotBS treu bleiben sobald er implementiert wird .

mfg Terror


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juli 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall werde ich aber meinem KotBS treu bleiben sobald er implementiert wird .
> 
> mfg Terror



dito, nichts passt zwischen mich und meinen Gardisten/DE Tank

Aber ich warte ja nur auf das BAM Addon für Warhammer, wir sicher wieder genügen Genies geben die unbedingt zeigen wollen wer den längsten hat.


----------



## Shadrolan (24. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Dann gehöre ich ja zu den 0%,die den Weißen Löwen spielen. Finde ich irgendwie gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sry den hab ich vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denke ma (bzw hoffe) das der nicht zu beliebt aber auch nich zu unbeliebt wird, klingt nach ner klasse die ich gern an meiner seite wüsste aber nicht selber zocken will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (28. Juli 2008)

Der Weiße Löwe wird schon allein durch das Pet oft gespielt werden, könnte auch eine sehr beliebte Karriere werden.


----------



## Terrorsatan (29. Juli 2008)

Des problem ist man kann definitiv derzeit keine Representative Umfrage durchführen da man derzeit nur etwas über die Klassen lesen kann.
Man kann sie nicht Spielen, man weiss nichts über die Skils usw. usw.

von daher halte ich mich mit Prognosen zurück


----------



## Havamal (31. Juli 2008)

Schattenkrieger wird meins!Alleine schon der argen reichweite wegen!

Stellt euch 20 Schatten Krieger vor die vom Hügel runter feuern*g*

Da kommt nichts den Berg hoch


----------



## HGVermillion (31. Juli 2008)

Ach, du wirst dich noch wundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (31. Juli 2008)

Nein will mich nich wundern verdammt*g*

Verdammt du hast recht 100 feet sind nur 30 meter*grr*


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2008)

jaja das gute alte metrische System xD

das hat schon oft zu verwechslungen geführt ^^

(is mir auch schon in diversen spielen passiert )
Crash : *Huch waren das vor der Kurve nicht Kmh?* ^^


----------



## norphi (10. August 2008)

Gut aber irgentwie muss der Schattenkrieger auch Nachteile haben oder nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Jaa ? 
Vielleicht ^^
ein bisschen

Les dir mal den teil mit dem Schattenkrieger auf www.war-europe.com durch... da steht wo seine Nachteile sind

z.B. wenn man ihn bewegungsunfähig macht ist er leichte beute für Melees

Ich denke mal schon das alles gebalanced ist  ^^


----------



## Patso (13. August 2008)

naja solang die klasse kein stealth bekommt is alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil sonst wird se mit SICHERHEIT zu stark ( "fernkampfschurke" waa horrorvorstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

ich werd "ihn" aber auch mal testen scheint ja recht vielseitig zu sein ( hoffentlich klappt das mit dem hit & run dann besser als mit meinem hexer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

die klasse wird aber warscheinlich net so die welt aushalten oder ?


----------



## Havamal (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Na das nenn ich mal Raidboss  ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (17. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Verpesster soll groß sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist ein großer Verpesster 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nichtsdestotrotz halte ich den Schattenkrieger für ein verdammt spassige Klasse, nur hab ich generell eine abneigung gegen Fernkämpfer, bin da wohl mit den Jägern aus WoW genug gestraft.  Fragt sich nur welche Skillung einem am meisten auf den Geist gehen wird, die Sniper die stehenbleiben und dafür richtig Schaden raushauhen, die Schattenkrieger die wärend des Laufens schießen können, oder die debuffer die einem dann im Nahkampf den rest geben werden :/


----------



## Havamal (17. August 2008)

Ui sowas auf dem schlachtfeld begegnen*g*


----------



## Zentrock (21. August 2008)

Ich werde wenn WAR rauskommt den Schattenkrieger und die Hexenkriegerin antesten mal schauen was mir besser gefällt


----------



## Havamal (21. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juhu man kann dunkle Haare haben als Hochelf


----------



## froost @ka ... (22. August 2008)

Naja ich finde den Schattenkrieger nicht schlecht gemacht vorallem durch seine stance spielt man ihn abwechslungsreicher und taktikscher.
Beim Wow - Hunter konntest ja ne bestimmt schuss reihenfolge einstudieren und somit war es ein leichtes sich auf bestimmte situationen einzustellen.
Das Pet fehlt hier auch keinem nich eine minute.
În den ersten Lvln bekommt auch schnell sehr viele skills und die aktionsleiste is so auch schnell gefüllt, was ich nur bischen nervig fande das trotz verlangsamungs shoots die gegner ziemlich schnell bei einem waren und bei manchen  sHoots auch die zeit bis zum schuss lange war aber denke da wird noch bischen was gefixt, muss aber dazu sagen ihm nahkampf braucht sich der schattenkrieger auch nicht zu  verstecken(dmg im nah- und fernkampf war nich ganz aber fast ausgelichen.)

Sonst gibts noch zusagen, schade das er nur 1 schwert tragen kann 2 x 1h würde vom style cooler ausehen^^

Aber fernkampf liebhaber werden an dem Schattenkrieger nicht vorbeikommen.

Meine Note 2+

Gruss Froost

edit: Mal schauen ob ich die tage mal dazu kommen nen kleinen beta blog zum schattenkrieger zumachen.


----------



## Havamal (22. August 2008)

ja bitte zum schattenkrieger gibs echt wenig!


----------



## Mirdoìl (30. August 2008)

Super klasse... werde ich spielen.... oder wenigstens anspielen^^


----------



## Havamal (30. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




diese Augen diese Augen yeah!

Kann mir meinen Schattenkrieger jetzt schon vorstellen!!Grimmiges Gesicht,Schwarze Haare,Schwarze augen!


----------



## Conne (31. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Kann mir meinen Schattenkrieger jetzt schon vorstellen!!Grimmiges Gesicht,Schwarze Haare,Schwarze augen!



Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber was dunkleres als "Straßenköter"-Blond (s. deine ersten 3 Screenshots) hab ich bei der Charerstellung in der letzten Beta-Phase nicht gesehen. Allerdings schwarze Augen, verschiedene Narben oder ein fehlendes Auge kannst du auswählen um deinen Schattenkrieger noch grimmiger aussehen zu lassen.

MfG Conne


----------



## griefen (31. August 2008)

"You move with blinding speed as you quickly fire several shots at your target, dealing 93 damage to the enemy twice per second for up to 3 seconds. This effect will end if you break your concentration, or run out of action points.
If you are Vengeful, then the shots will deal 10% more damage."

inwiefern ist eigentlich dieses "vengeful" zu verstehen? geht der schattenkrieger irgendwann in einen rachsüchtigen/rachdurstigen modus über? und was ist dafür nötig?


----------



## Havamal (31. August 2008)

http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=9081

hier ist ein 3m cd  Buff


----------



## Kikolool (3. September 2008)

Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall als erstes antesten. Der ganze Style und das Aussehen reizt mich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ob ich ihn dann auch wirklich als main spielen werde kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen. Werde wohl erstma alle Klassen wenigstens bis 10 spielen (hab ja in der OB noch bissl Zeit) und dann mal schauen was mir am Meisten liegt .


----------



## Evíga (4. September 2008)

<- Schattenkrieger in spe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. September 2008)

Ich schaue mir die Klasse mal ab Sonntag an. Eigentlich reizt mich ja Zerstörung mehr,aber gerade der Schattenkrieger als "dunkler" Hochelf hat verdammt viel Style. Ein guter Spieler mit Arschlochcharakter, das passt zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## RevoNightmare (6. September 2008)

ich hoffe mal das man die ziele bei belagerungen gut trifft auf der mauer, das ist mein hauptgrund nen fernkampf dps char zu spielen, um da nit ganz so nutzlos rumzustehen. aber ich muss sagen die klasse gefällt mir doch schon ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (6. September 2008)

Ich hoffe eher, dass der Fernkampfschaden angehoben wurde. Vor einigen Monaten war der Fernkampfschaden des Schattenkriegers nämlich eher mau und mehr als 2 Pfeile kamen auch nicht beim Gegner an,bevor er den Krieger selbst erreichte.


----------



## f.f.w (6. September 2008)

ich finde der schattenkrieger als "dunkler" Hochelf einfach nur genial
da ich ja eh den fehrnkampf bevorzuge denke ich werde ich den schattenkrieger nehmen 
aber ma schaun wie der in der Open Beta so is^^


----------



## cybergamer (9. September 2008)

hatt irgendwas robin hood mässiges 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floke (13. September 2008)

wirds dual weild fürn schatti geben? und ja ab welchem lvl?


----------



## paxa (14. September 2008)

nein wirds nicht geben


----------



## Rorret (16. September 2008)

also ich hab jetzt die meisten klassen angetestet für nen paar level und bin fürs erste beim schattenkrieger hängen geblieben! macht verdammt viel fun und bei den after-bg-statistiken lieg ich immer unter den drei besten dd´s.....die meisten kills sinds fast immer! allerdings find ich den sk im nahmkampf bis jetzt sehr schwach(lev15). ist erstmal ein dd-nahkämpfer an einem dran, gibts kein entrinnen und man liegt innerhalb von sekunden im dreck - hoffe mal, das sich in diesem bereich noch etwas tut? eventuell bessere rüssi/höhere hp und irgendeinen nahkampf knockback oder nen kurzstun um auf distanz zu kommen^^
aber im großen und ganzen bringt MIR PERSÖNLICH die klasse derben fun und wird auf jedenfall weiter gelevelt...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (16. September 2008)

Mit lvl 8 haste doch nen Kurzdistanzknockback und mit lvl 10 einen Root.


----------



## Jerberan (16. September 2008)

die kunst ist halt die meeles garnicht erst an sich rankommen zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am besten ballert man von einer erhöhten position oder stellt sich zu anderen die die meeles blocken können. das können auch ruhig caster/healer sein. bis der meele bei einem ist sollte er eh halb down sein und wenn noch andere ihn blocken liegt er innerhalb von sekunden im dreck .


----------



## Fortys (19. September 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage zu dem char: In dem trailer kämpft doch eine Schattenkriegerin mit Pfeilen und 2 Schwertern. Ist der Schattenkrieger eine Klasse, die
2 oder nur 1 Schwert tragen kann. Ich habe bisher nur die Info gefunden, dass er 1 Schwert trägt.

Vielen Dank !!



P.S. ich bekomme morgen mein Game, welche Server empfielt ihr?


Danke Für Eure Hilfen!


mfg

warnewbie


----------



## Jerberan (20. September 2008)

zu dem bogen wird man nur 1 schwert tragen können .reicht aber auch . 2 wären dann doch nen bischen OP voralem wenn man dann noch im Pfad des Ansturms skillt .

wegen server sind soweit ich es jetzt mitbekommen hab Erengrad und Helmgart nicht schlecht . auf Averland läufts zumindest im ersten Imperium/Chaos szenario recht ausgeglichen .


----------



## Garwin (2. Oktober 2008)

jo Averland ist es eigentlich immer Setupproblem ;=)

Chaos hat aber Tor Anroc vorteile wegen diesem mistigen doppelsprint =(


----------



## Jerberan (2. Oktober 2008)

Garwin schrieb:


> jo Averland ist es eigentlich immer Setupproblem ;=)
> 
> Chaos hat aber Tor Anroc vorteile wegen diesem mistigen doppelsprint =(


nicht wenn wir einen white lion dabei haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die zerstörung braucht da eigentlich nichtmal einen chaosbarbaren um den stein als erstes aufzunehmen wegen dem kürzeren weg . da schaffts selbst meine oma mit krückstock schneller dranzusein als die order .
trotzdem gewinnt die order da je nach tageszeit 60-90% der szenarien weil die zerstörung einfach schlechter spielt .


----------

